# Your favourite of...



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I decided to do something completely random so...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not random enough - I want to pick both Teddys and plug sockets but had to settle for just plug sockets. 

Are you openning a store of some kind?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not random enough - I want to pick both Teddys and plug sockets but had to settle for just plug sockets.
> 
> Are you openning a store of some kind?


No, what kind of shop sells turkeys, Microsoft, trees and Marks & Spencer's, I mean, come on...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you post the same poll again with the items in a different order?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I still think that eyes is important...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I asked myself, if I were stranded on a desert island, what would be the most useful thing to have with me?
Marks and Spencers, obviously.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I love trees, but I felt compelled to go for turkeys, since they get fancy when excited, whilst trees only get fancy in the Spring.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Gordon Bennett - these polls are replicating themselves. I thought I just answered this?
Or are we allowed to pool our answers from the polls. In that case, I voted eyes on the other, so I'll have mirrors on this.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I knew these poll would come to this! :lol:

Trees. They're beautiful and fun to climb--except that one time when I fell out of one and shattered my elbow. Served me right for climbing a big southern wax myrtle!

So, I vote for trees with the main exception applying to southern wax myrtles.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The eyes have it. 

With eyes I can see dinosaurs, lava lamps -- and movies featuring Olivia Hussey.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

No aubergine in this one? Okay, dinosaurs then.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Weston said:


> The eyes have it.
> 
> With eyes I can see dinosaurs, lava lamps -- and movies featuring Olivia Hussey.


I knew her sister - Shameless Hussey.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

deggial said:


> I love trees, but I felt compelled to go for turkeys, since they get fancy when excited, whilst trees only get fancy in the Spring.


What about Fall colors???? Or winter with snow covering the branches?

I voted trees, they're the best!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the first one ...............


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I voted for trees. I liked trees so much that I went to forestry school (seems rather like a hate trees occupation because ultimately you are there to cut them down). But forestry was not my lot. An industry rep told my graduating class that foresters are a dime-a-dozen and willing to work for peanuts. What did I do? Took a year off and went back to grad school. My only actual forestry work was urban forestry in the summers while in forestry school. It was fun, but didn't pay well. Anyway, trees are your friends, unless they fall on your house, car, or you.


----------

